# Retrouver les presets de la musique en fond quand Siri écoute.



## Geoffrayc (12 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Quand j'écoute de la musique sur mes homepods et que je demande Siri, elle écoute et du coup la musique continu en fond mais comme si elle était étouffé au loin, le mieux et d'essayé vous même pour comprendre 
Du coup comment je pourrais régler (via l'equaliser je suppose?) pour pouvoir avoir ce rendu sonore en permanence?
C'est ultra pratique quand je bosse la nuit pour continué a écoute ma musique tranquillement.

Merci


----------



## iBaby (23 Décembre 2020)

À part diminuer le volume je ne vois pas ‍♂️


----------



## Geoffrayc (26 Janvier 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> À part diminuer le volume je ne vois pas ‍♂️


Merci au moins c'est clair.


----------

